# Quiting my job. Am I entitled to anything?



## Maguire (14 Apr 2010)

Hi,

For many reasons, which I am not going to go into here, I am handing in my resignation in a few weeks. I am just wondering am I entitled to anything from social welfare? I have been in my current job for around 2 and a half years. This is my first job since leaving college. 

I know I am crazy to do this but I have had enough of my current situation.

Thanks,

M.


----------



## Berni (14 Apr 2010)

You can be disqualified from Jobseeker's for up to 9 weeks for leaving your job without good cause.
You should still present yourself at the SW local office on your first day of unemployment anyway, explain your reasons for leaving, and see how it goes.


----------



## John_Wick (14 Apr 2010)

It all depends on your situation really.


----------



## Maguire (14 Apr 2010)

Nice one for that Berni. 9 weeks is a long time! So the dole is basically job seekers allowance then? Sorry for my ignorance!


----------



## Berni (14 Apr 2010)

If you were working in 2008 then you should have enough contributions paid to get Jobseeker's Benefit, which isn't means tested.
Jobseeker's Allowance is means tested.

Lots more info here http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Pages/unemployed.aspx


----------



## Welfarite (16 Apr 2010)

Or check the keypost guide for Jobseekers at top of this forum


----------

